# saltyfish's 225 tank tour



## saltyfish808 (May 22, 2011)




----------



## jeffnsa (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice set up and aquascaping. It was not overloaded with rock and the corals were few but healthy looking. Nothing looks nicer than seeing large corals of a few species versus way too many small corals that look out of place and stunted.:thumbsup:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

:yourock:


----------



## saltyfish808 (May 22, 2011)

jeffnsa said:


> Very nice set up and aquascaping. It was not overloaded with rock and the corals were few but healthy looking. Nothing looks nicer than seeing large corals of a few species versus way too many small corals that look out of place and stunted.:thumbsup:


thank you


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks like a very nice place to live if you are a fish. :-D Great job!


----------



## saltyfish808 (May 22, 2011)

just ordered some frags

blue milli








strawberry shortcake








blue acropora gomezi 








blue tort








tyree ponape birdsnest








tyree monti setosa








Purple crush acropora








colony of acropora effloorescens








Blue tenuis








pink tip acropora 








blue ridge coral


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

^^ some nice stuff!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

onefish2fish said:


> ^^ some nice stuff!


 I'll second that.


----------



## saltyfish808 (May 22, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> I'll second that.


thanks


----------



## saltyfish808 (May 22, 2011)

I bought another frag pack, this one from ebay. These are the name of the frags that he gave, Fuzzy Watermelon, Bluberry Delight, Dancing Destroyer, Fruit Punch, Bam Bam, Batman, Purple Freak, RumpShaker and Papa Smurf. Not sure which is which, but here are the picks!


----------



## saltyfish808 (May 22, 2011)

pictures of my frags from your reef.com


----------



## saltyfish808 (May 22, 2011)

getting my 2nd frag pack today!!!!! :-D:-D


----------



## saltyfish808 (May 22, 2011)

I am upgrading my led's to 3w cree's. Each fixture is 240w and has 80 on it. Two will go on my 225 and one on top of my frag tank( 3 total). They will all be controlled by one controller with 24/7 settings completely dimmable and adjustable.
































they are being finished now and will be shipped next week ~yay~ ~yay~


----------



## tomcatguy74 (Jul 28, 2010)

Just curious, but how much do you have invested in all your equipment?

Robert


----------



## saltyfish808 (May 22, 2011)

tomcatguy74 said:


> Just curious, but how much do you have invested in all your equipment?
> 
> Robert


too much


----------



## saltyfish808 (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Logansbloodyclaw (Mar 30, 2012)

who was the seller??



saltyfish808 said:


> I bought another frag pack, this one from ebay. These are the name of the frags that he gave, Fuzzy Watermelon, Bluberry Delight, Dancing Destroyer, Fruit Punch, Bam Bam, Batman, Purple Freak, RumpShaker and Papa Smurf. Not sure which is which, but here are the picks!


----------



## saltyfish808 (May 22, 2011)

h2man - mr coral


----------



## saltyfish808 (May 22, 2011)

New aqua-mags, i really like these


----------

